# Callas "Tosca": Pitch Problem



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I finally wanted to acquire the recording (De Sabata conducting), but it seems like every mastering has pitch and editing problems. Could someone direct me to the "best" or (in the case of proper pitch) "truest" release?

Thanks!


----------

